# Is this a Variabilis or an Imitator?



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought some variabilis from someone. They told me 1 of them was more yellow than the rest. I did some research before I bought the group of 4 and found out about imitators. I purchased the frogs and continued researching. I immediately seperated 3 frogs from the 1 that seemed different. One thing I read is that the variabilis have black spots on the nose, but these spots cannot be seen from above. The imitators supposedly have nose spots you can see from above. Where I get thrown off is that the information I found conflicts. Some say you can clearly tell, some say that you cannot tell the difference. Please let me know what you think. Personally, I think I have 3 variabilis and 1 imitator.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

The frog on the left is the one I believe is an imitator. The other 3 frogs look like the one on the right.


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

Definitely looks like an imitator to me. It appears to have two nose spots - one of the defining characteristics of imis IIRC.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

The one on the left looks just like my imitator tarapoto.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks. Maybe next time I won't question myself and take someone's word for it. I guess I got an imitator for sale...


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely an Imi on the left, as said above look at the nose. 

Same thing happened to me - purchased four Variabilis and Imitators showed up. Still pissed about that one, eh Jason?


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

I've heard of a few other people who have had the same thing happen. Hopefully all of these incidents were accidental, not intentional. That would really suck, especially if you bought them for a breeding project. I would hate to think that (insert name here) knew there was an imitator in the bunch when he/she sold them to us.  LoL. Fortunately, distinguishing an imitator from the real thing is a lot easier when it comes to frogs, when it comes to breeders, not so much. Why can't people just be honest and say they don't know or they aren't sure? I have defenitely learned a lot through this experience, and I do think the imitators are nice frogs, but it just was not what I was looking for. I was hesitant when buying the frogs because I suspected this was the case. At the end of the day, in my case, I would like to think I accidentally received the frog, just like the person who sold them to me accidentally received the frog (fingers crossed). I'm just glad I know what it is. 

Thanks to everyone who helped me out.  

Christy


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

BEautiful variabilis.....Those 'Northern'? Looks alot like my female variabilis.


----------



## REPTILES4RMLU (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes, they are Northern (green) variabilis


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have wondered if Nominat imitators and Variabilis could be kept in the same viv without interbreeding. Since they exist in the same habitats in the wild and apparantly don't interbreed there, would they remain separate in the viv.

Or, conversely, if the two frogs were to interbreed, would they produce a single frog type that is intermediate between the two, or perhaps a mixed pair could produce progeny that were phentypically similar to both of the parents. This might explain why someone might get a mixed group such as this one.

Just some thoughts, Richard.


----------

